# Anyone have any experience with Raceline Tires?



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone heard of or have any experience with Raceline Motorsport Tires. I won a set of these at the Arizona ATV Jamboree and they will be at my doorstep by Thursday. Got 2-26x12x12s and 2-26x9x12s. Going to mount them on my stock rims for backups. Here's a pic. They look pretty good...for free...can't bi*ch..:thinking:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

They look pretty good for trail tires, kinda like a Bighorn but with extra lug spacing. Should help a little for muddy trail use. Definitely let us know how they perform after you get a chance to ride on them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a pretty good set of trail tires provided they are 6-ply. 
Congratulations!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Looks like a pretty good set of trail tires provided they are 6-ply.
> Congratulations!


Thanks. They are about 70 bucks each so for a bias tire with a load rating of 530, I am guessing they might be 6 ply. But their web site has little information on them.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice score! They look good......look like a cross between Big Horn and these Artrax tires I just got.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

on a stock rim for a backup.. thats a good plan ...glad u won them . they look perty good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Nice score! They look good......look like a cross between Big Horn and these Artrax tires I just got.


Wicked-looking tire Kawboy1. Those should get you through the muck.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the looks of them...put some pics up after you mount them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> on a stock rim for a backup.. thats a good plan ...glad u won them . they look perty good.


Yeah don't like the stock rims much but that's the only extras I have right now..maybe I'll find a deal on some nicer rims before I mount them up.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Wicked-looking tire Kawboy1. Those should get you through the muck.


Yeah can't wait to try em out....just waiting on new rims now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Yeah can't wait to try em out....just waiting on new rims now


I see yours has the stepped-loggs too. That's supposed to increase holding power and compaction under tork. My new free-bes have that too. Check it out.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Search the Philadelphia craigslist. Last night i came across 4 itp rims and junk tires for $300 obo. If you want them, i can pick them up and break them down and ship. Just pay the actual shipping. I shipped 4 chevy rims to Arizona not long ago and it was around $70. Im on my phone and cant copy/paste or i would post the link. the search i used was "atv"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> Search the Philadelphia craigslist. Last night i came across 4 itp rims and junk tires for $300 obo. If you want them, i can pick them up and break them down and ship. Just pay the actual shipping. I shipped 4 chevy rims to Arizona not long ago and it was around $70. Im on my phone and cant copy/paste or i would post the link. the search i used was "atv"


Thanks for looking Injected. I'm sure I can find something around here though.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Np bro.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well they came and I got them mounted and swapped-out the Bajas for a little test run next Tuesday. At first seeing the old girl with her stock rims back on with skinny front tires (9") looked pretty funny and though of taking them right back off...but...they are growing on me a bit so at least I'll take them to the sand and see how they are for backups. There is one pic that shows how close those 12" tires of stock rims get to the tank..like a half an inch. At least I won't mind scratching these rims up. 

*Raceline Tire Pics*


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

They look like decent trail tires......almost need some spacers on there.....not much clearance.

Let us know how they perform and hold up.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I see yours has the stepped-loggs too. That's supposed to increase holding power and compaction under tork. My new free-bes have that too. Check it out.


Ah....so thats what thats for. I was wondering about that because mine have a directional arrow and these steps are on the trailing edge or rear of the tire.....I was thinking they should be on the front biteing edge for more traction. You learn something new every day.

Just got mine mounted up today, weighed and measured ect will post pics and details in tire/rim 411 under Artrax thread soon.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Ah....so thats what thats for. I was wondering about that because mine have a directional arrow and these steps are on the trailing edge or rear of the tire.....I was thinking they should be on the front biteing edge for more traction.


I thought so too. I guess it also helps for clearing out whatever gets packed in there better too.


----------

